# सामान्य मंच > कार्टून कोर्नर >  नागराज और सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव- दो हीरो एक साथ एक कॉमिक्स में!

## BHARAT KUMAR

*दोस्तों दुसरे कईं सूत्र निर्माताओं की तरह सूत्र को रुक रुक कर नहीं बल्कि  पूरी कॉमिक्स एक साथ पोस्ट करूँगा.. आप सभी का सहयोग जरुरी है./. जानता  हूँ की हम में से कयेन्न दीवाने होंगे कॉमिक्सों के.. खासतोर से जब सभी  सुपर हीरो एक ही कॉमिक्स में हों..
मित्रों इस कॉमिक्स का नाम नागराज और ध्रुव है लेकिन इस कॉमिक्स में सभी सुपर हीरो हैं..

पढ़ें.. और प्रतिक्रिया दें..

आप सबका इंतज़ार रहेगा,,
वादा करता हूँ की अगर आप सबसे इस सूत्र में अपेक्षित रिस्पोंसे मिला तो कॉमिक्स की बाड़ ला दूंगा,,*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*समाप्त*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*दोस्तों.. अब आगे की बागडोर आपके हाथ में हैं...
बहुत सी कॉमिक्स हैं जो यहाँ पोस्ट करूँगा .. कृपया प्रतिक्रिया दें..
*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*115  पृष्ठों की एक कॉमिक्स जिसमें सभी सुपर हीरो भरे पड़े हैं..





**121  पृष्ठों की एक कॉमिक्स जिसमें सभी सुपर हीरो होने के बावजूद में शैतानी शक्तियां* *भारी* *पड़ती हैं..*



_दोस्तों आप सभी जानते हैं की इतनी बड़ी कॉमिक्स यहाँ पोस्ट करने में कितना समय और__ मेहनत_ _ लगती है..
तो दोस्तों अगर आप सब इन ऊपर बताई गयी दोनों कॉमिक्सों का मज़ा लेना चाहते  हैं तो आपको सिर्फ मेरे सूत्रों में आकर प्रतिक्रिया देनी होगी.. दोस्तों  होसला अफजाही से ही काम होता है..
आप सभी के सहयोग का इंतज़ार रहेगा!
आप का अपना दोस्त!
_और रेप्युटेशन का तो समझ ही नहीं आया मेरे की इतने खराब तो नहीं होते मेरे  सुत्र..लेकिन फिर भी कोई भी भगवान् का नेक बंदा गलती से भी कोई पॉइंट नहीं  देता.. हा हा (मजाक)

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

haha dalo aur bhi plz

----------


## miss.dabangg

*बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है आपका सब सदस्यों को आपने उनका बच्चपन याद दिला दिया !!! ++ रेपुटेसन पॉइंट प्राप्त करें मेरी और से !!!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> *बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है आपका सब सदस्यों को आपने उनका बच्चपन याद दिला दिया !!! ++ रेपुटेसन पॉइंट प्राप्त करें मेरी और से !!!*


*
एक कोशिश की है दबंग्ग जी..

सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए शुक्रिया प्रिय!*

----------


## miss.dabangg

> *
> एक कोशिश की है दबंग्ग जी..
> 
> सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए शुक्रिया प्रिय!*




जी बहुत बहुत सुक्रिया आपका भी !!!!

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*दोस्तों कोहराम और ज़लज़ला  के बारे में क्या विचार है चित्र 4 प्रविष्टि पहले दिए गए हैं,...*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> haha dalo aur bhi plz



*और भी डाल देंगे.. आप हिंदी में तो लिखें !*

----------


## hotfriendr

bahut badiya. meri taraf se rep. swikar karo

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*शुक्रिया दोस्त..

किसी भी सदस्य कोई कोई ख़ास कॉमिक्स पसंद हो तो कृपया जवाब लिखकर भेजें... आपकी मांग पूरी करने की कोशिश की जाएगी..*



> bahut badiya. meri taraf se rep. swikar karo

----------


## Black Pearl

> *शुक्रिया दोस्त..
> 
> किसी भी सदस्य कोई कोई ख़ास कॉमिक्स पसंद हो तो कृपया जवाब लिखकर भेजें... आपकी मांग पूरी करने की कोशिश की जाएगी..*


don king जी अगर इतिकांड हो नागराज की तो, देने की कृपा करे,

धन्यवाद आपका

----------


## Black Pearl

इतिकाण्ड हो तो पोस्ट करने की कृपा करें

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*मित्र.. जरा ये चित्र देख और बताऊ क्या इसी कॉमिक्स की बात कर रहे हो?
ये बहुत बड़ी कॉमिक्स है शायद 128  पेज हैं इसमें...*






> इतिकाण्ड हो तो पोस्ट करने की कृपा करें

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*संदीप दोस्त.. आप नागराज के सभी कॉमिक्स वाले सूत्र में जायें.. आपकी मांग वहां पूरी की जा रही है..

उम्मीद है की आप उसी कॉमिक्स की बात कर रहे थे...*




> इतिकाण्ड हो तो पोस्ट करने की कृपा करें

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

अन्य कॉमिक्सों के लिए इस लिंक पर जायें..
नागराज

----------


## Neha21

और भी कॉमिक्स है .  आगे इंतज़ार करे और reply भी करे . ऑनलाइन पढ़े बिना डाउनलोड किये 

http://pyaretoons.com/Iti Kaand/इति काण्ड
http://pyaretoons.com/Varan Kand/वरन काण्ड
http://pyaretoons.com/Grahan Kand/ग्रहण काण्ड
http://pyaretoons.com/Haran Kand/हरण काण्ड
http://pyaretoons.com/Sharan Kand/शरण काण्ड
http://pyaretoons.com/Dahen Kand/दहन काण्ड
http://pyaretoons.com/Rann Kand/रण काण्ड
http://pyaretoons.com/Samar Kand/समर काण्ड

और भी कॉमिक्स है .  आगे इंतज़ार करे और reply भी करे .  ऑनलाइन पढ़े बिना डाउनलोड किये

----------


## computerji

बहुत जोरदार चित्रकथा है मित्र..

----------


## pinkysingh

Plz post me some comics.....

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*वैसे तो हमारे एक मित्र ने काफी लिंक दे दिए हैं! फिर भी आप बताइए अगर कोई ख़ास कोमिक्स कि इच्छा रखते हो तो?* 


> Plz post me some comics.....

----------


## shriman420

photos visible nai hai..

----------


## aladin

bahut bahut shukriya aapka...

----------


## gill1313

...................................

----------


## gill1313

..............................

----------


## gill1313

..........................

----------


## shahrukh khan1

गिल भाई जी फोटो नहीं दिख रहे

----------


## sujeetcs

wear is image

----------


## Aeolian

image nai dikh rai hai.

----------

